# Oh MAN! I aquired a kitten far too young to be without MaMa!



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry you guys......I dont have any pictures yet.

I am not even sure I can take care of 3 cats....but first and foremost...
....I hope I can keep this tiny thing alive.

Here is what happened, we were going to garage sales.
There was a man standing next door with 2 intsy tinsy kittens
in the grass. Of course my Animal Distraction Disorder 
guides me directly over there to see these tiny tiny babies.

So......this guy is drunk as a skunk, picks up 1 kitten and exclaims that he does not want it.....he then opens the front door to his place and proceeds to ask the lady of the house, 
who is almost passed out with another drunken man on a sofa-couch.

"We dont want this one do we?" She yells out in slurred speech....
"NO. take it.....it gets on my nerves!" "We also think it is ugly."

I quickly asked them if they would like for me to take both of the kittens.
He would not and handed me this tiny tiny meowing skin and bones.

I quick went to my car hiding under my shirt from my husband.
Could not hide her for long because she makes up for her size
with her vocal skills.

So after a brief argument with husband in the middle of someones street.
I demanded that he drive me to the nearest pet store and WalMart.

I bought some kitten formula and bottles at Pet Store.
Got a small cat carrier and Gerber Turkey for babies
Got clay style litter and a small plastic tray that fits in the carrier,
at the WalMart store.

Realized on the way home that she is COMPLETELY flea infested.
Called a girlfriend on the drive and had her research home remedies
for fleas in kittens that are sooooo small.

I got in the house and washed her with salty water and Dawn Dishsoap.
Since have read questionable feedback about the salt.
It took 4 washes and rinses for fleas to stop dropping off of her.

What a ride I am on here and this little baby can keep
an entire house up at night.

I have no clue how to potty train her either? A huge fear!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow. I don't know anything about taking care of kittens, but that's an amazing story about how the guy could have been so blase about it. Congrats to you for helping this little one!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

when we got Simba (also too young, 4 weeks) we gave him "Catmilk" with canned cat food mushed into it. we didnt know what else to do, but the neighbours suggested catmilk. he ate it though! lol.

Luckily, he is still with us today!

oh, and he was covered in ticks. that took warm water, a sink, tweezers, flea and tick shampoo, and about an hour. as much as cats hate water, he just sat there still, and let us pick. he must have known that it would help. there was probably no kidding 75 ticks on him... so we figure at any time one was biting him.

after he was dried off, the neighbour was with us, and he had some flea and tick powder... so we read it and were like "well is he 6 months? he is now!" lol. maybe we should have researched better, but hes still alive and well so, no worries!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Her tummy is fat now anyways.....   

She will pee in that litter tray...but she prefers to poop
once someone picks her up, I am glad that she can poop though.
I remember back when sentimentalgirl had little Maugli.
I am going to search for that old thread and re-read it.

I think about the other kitten. 
I would like to go back and ask him if I can have it,
tell him this one is too lonely without him.

Only problem there is my husband.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

God bless you for doing this. I have that form of ADD as well.  

You did everything (IMO) that needed to be done. I've never had to deal with kittens that young with fleas! I'm glad you knew what to do. But I'd get them to the vet to have them looked over. You wouldn't want to bring anything into your home and get others sick. 

Just love on them like you need to. I pray they make it.


----------



## cartoonqueen (Jun 3, 2008)

well, i always been taking care of my cat's babies after she gave birth. Taking care of kitten is not easy because they always have their curious around. So, firstly i guess a cage with warming clothes will be good for them. 1-4 weeks kitten need their mommy's milk to get them stay healthy. so, since your situation, i think drinking milk powder for kittens are the best for them. Potty train is the hardest thing ever! Kitten that is young (1- 2 months old) doesn't know uses the sand. so, they always poop at anywhere that got corner side, for example, behind your house's door. So, if you want to train your kitten to use sand this is how you do. First, make sure you know how the kitten looks like when they want to poop. Normally, they will find their comfortable place to do their business. so, if you saw them looking around, take them to the sand. If they still trying to get out from the sand, strictly take them back to the sand. when you did this for a few weeks, the kitten will automatically went to the sand and do their business. However, it is very tiring because once you turn your head around, the kitten already do their business at the place that you don't like.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh! Just go back and get the other one! Poor thing! You can deal with hubby later! 8O I couldnt stand not trying to get the other one for fear that it will die.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

zippy96444 said:


> Oh! Just go back and get the other one! Poor thing! You can deal with hubby later! 8O I couldnt stand not trying to get the other one for fear that it will die.


oh me too! lol. id have to have both!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

oh Dawn, what a wonderful thing you did. People like that make my blood boil. I hate to think what would have happened to the poor thing if you didn't come along at that time. How old do you think the little guy is?


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

God bless you and the little one  I hope the vet gives the baby a clean bill! she sounds like a little survivor to make as long as she did in her situation...but the other one... 


Pictures ASAP pretty please!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope this helps, Dawn!

http://cats.about.com/cs/kittencare/a/k ... styear.htm

I'm so glad you rescued that baby. I hope you'll get the other one. I doubt your husband would put it out if you brought it home.

Don't worry about litter training, When the kitten is old enough, just scratch her little paws in the litter after she eats or awakens, or when you catch her in the act. She'll soon catch on...after she uses it as a bed and a playpen!  Prayers for that little one.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Bless your heart for saving the little guy. 

I'll just agree with everyone else. On the litter training, in my experience, that usually just comes with age. If you are keeping her in a small space like a carrier, she'll likely pick the litter tray to go in, as long as its well away from her sleeping/eating areas. Burrying stools in loose material is natural for cats, so she'll take to it pretty quickly. If you want to speed the process up, you can put her in the litter box, and stimulate her to poop, let nature take care of the rest.

Good luck!


----------



## Rain13 (May 21, 2008)

If you're not going to go back and get the other kitten I would suggest calling Animal Control and filing a complaint against these people for animal cruelty. Ideally, they will go over and confiscate the poor kitten once they see the poor conditions its living in. At least this way it will have some kind of chance to survive, and kittens are generally adopted pretty quickly in shelters so I'm sure it would find a home.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I actually believe in some places it is illegal to sell puppies or kittens before a certain age, so I agree, either try and get the kitten or call AC. Bless your heart for getting this little one, I hope he does alright!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ah, Dawn .... you're good with babies .... you'll be fine.


----------



## JewelFilly (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree about filing a complaint, or at least picking up the other kitten. Tell your hubby it won't be permanent, even if it might be. He'll fall in love with the babies and then your problems will be solved. Have u thought of looking for a foster mom cat? I know a lot of times cats will take on new kittens if they are lactating? This would help with litter training issues, nutrition and socialization. Either way, I'm sure whatever you do will be the right decision. It takes quite a person so save those poor little souls. I'm so proud that you did that, I'd like to think I'd do the same thing.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I know.....I know........I want the other kitten too. 
Oh man. My hubby is not happy with me right now.
I hate to stir things up in the house.
Things have been better lately, ya' know? 


So here is a picture....sorry not the best.
Had to photo-shop the upper right hand corner 
due to my daughter being indecent in the background.

Otherwise there is the new addition, her name is *Sindy*.
Her eyes are still blue, flash must have pulled an opposite on me.
I also put some cream near her left ear....possible ringworm...
or just irritation from tha bathing....I will keep an eye.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

O.K.....

You guys are tugging my heart strings for sure!!!    

I started initially posting my reply before I ran out to my daughter's
softball game....which was at 5:30.

So now *after* reading all of the replies......
I am going to *try my best* to talk my husband into getting
the other kitten tomorrow.....things are always better when a couple agree.

I can always try to bribe him if you all know what I mean??? ROFL! 

Update tomorrow.......crosses fingers


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

oh my, so tiny... I'd guess she looks about 4 weeks, about the same size and fuzziness of Cheddar when I first caught him. He was able to lap up KMR mixed with canned food right away.
She's so cute, and I think tortie cats are lovely... who are they to call her ugly.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Aww, Dawn, Sindy is ADORABLE! :love2 I love the way her coloring divides in a straight line up her nose.
You must rescue her sibling from those jokers, you just have to!

Prayers going out that Sindy's littermate is still okay, and that the kitty guardian angels will keep her safe.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll join you in that prayer, John.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

She's a sweetie!!! Praying for all you guys!


----------



## Macky (May 26, 2008)

Awww, she's very sweet. She reminds me of my Jennie (in my sig). Glad to hear you might be going to get the other kit. It breaks my heart to hear how mean some people can be towards animals. No animal is ugly. But there definitly are some ugly people (inside)!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, what a cutie pie  I can't imagine that anyone wouldn't love Sindy to pieces. So glad you got her out of there...


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Sindy is doing well and eating like a little piggie!

I just got a tip from a lady today told me to put her formula 
and her turkey meat on slices of bread....
it worked like a CHARM! No mess on baby kitty....and 2 dogs anxiously
waited for the slices of bread!!! It worked AWESOME! 

She also poo'ed in her litter box overnight....
I am so happy!  

I will try to get more pics over the weekend...
I am still talking with hubby about the other kitty....so far no luck.


----------



## Rain13 (May 21, 2008)

You really need to notify animal control about that other kitten. It could very well be dead already, given the description of its "owners" that you gave us. You can be sure that these people have not gone through the care that you have in terms of providing food to this kitten, so please call and report this immediately.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Yay Sindy, pooping in your litter box like a big girl :thumb 

Using the bread for the turkey is a wonderful idea!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so pleased for Sindy and for you, Dawn.  

I agree with Rain 13 about reporting the people who have the other kitten. Something should be done.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Way to go, Sindy!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

How's Sindy doing today, Dawn? She is an adorable little kitty, that's for sure.

Were you able to bribe your hubby to get the second one? Just say you want to foster it or something and that you don't plan on keeping it permanently. :lol: :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone......

So far Sindy seems to be an in your face kind of girl!
I never knew that cats so small would just instinctively
want to head bump and nudge you up in your face like that.
It is very very cute....I never knew they could purr so loud either. LOL 


If I were to report to animal control about that other kitten.
We would have to drive there first to get the address.
Since we were out in the area going to garage sales.
Earlier that morning I had an MRI of my low back at the Hospital
near that area.

That is about a 40 minute drive.....
I do think of the little guy.....I just
hope you all understand I dont want to stir up things
in my marriage. I want to concentrate on this little one.
And we are taking care of her great.....

I cant save the world, ya' know....
Hope you dont jump on me for saying that....
just how I feel.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Give Sindy a head bump and nose touch for me, Dawn. A few more pictures and I _think_ I can forgive you... :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Totally understandable, Dawn! Many of us have hubbies who aren't as big as pet lovers as we are. Mine is one of them! My cat limit is 2...although right now I don't want anymore than the one I have! Your marriage comes first and you know better than to do anything to upset it! Glad Sindy is doing well!


----------



## santafebites (Jun 18, 2008)

I know it's bad forum -form to resurrect old posts, but as this one is not too old, I feel a need to say something. How old is the kitten now? I had a momma cat that got out and lets just say, not come back. The kittens eyes weren't even open, so I may be.....off base. But, they poop when mom licks them, and sometimes even at 4 weeks may need some help. With a wash cloth...I hope in your case it is older than that, but I just wanted to ad my 2 cents. Also, they must be kept warm, it was summer with the ac on, mine were in a closet and some of them caught colds. They were in a box and all with blanket, but I guess mom keeps them pretty warm. I hope it all works out, and yours is older than my experience. It was pretty difficult.


----------



## santafebites (Jun 18, 2008)

Did I mention I am a goof ball, I didn't read page 2 of this thread. I am so glad it is doing so well, well if you rescue any more littler kittens now you know that about the poop. Heck you probably knew before I said anything, that's why people aren't supposed to resurrect old posts. LOL, sorry.


----------



## flik (Jun 21, 2008)

All the best in keeping the kitten alive.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Just to update....

Had her to the vet for her first check-up.
Vet figured she barely had her eyes opened at the time I got her.
I did help her poo with a warm cotton ball.

She got de-wormed and I have to bathe her twice a day for ringworm.
Other than all the scratches on my hands and arms...LOL.....
the baths are going pretty well. 

My kids are completely in love so the cat has to stay for sure.


----------



## santafebites (Jun 18, 2008)

In a way, I am glad I resurrected old post, I love to hear the ending of the story, especially when it is as good as this one.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm happy for you and the kitten, Dawn! Such a good Meowmie you are!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh Dawn! She is precious, she looks scruffy but yet so adorable!!
You are such a wonderful person for caring for this poor kitty!!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I will take new pictures very soon...
for right now though we have to truck the kids to the 
public pool for a day in the water.

She looks even scruffier than before because half her hair has 
fallen out.

And my *Hubby the tough guy* says he bets she will be a gorgeous cat
when she is full grown....ROFL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Beautiful kitten, Dawn. I'm glad I talked to you last night or I would have never seen this! 8O You're doing a great job!!!


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh wow, I never saw this thread. I'm so glad you at least got one of the kittens from that man. Poor things - that guy needs to have Animal Control called on him. 

I'm glad Sindy is doing so well now, you did a great job with her! Post more pictures soon if you can


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm real happy to hear Sindy is doing so well, Dawn. 
Isn't it great the way kitties work their way into even the hardest of hearts?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats Dawn, I'm happy to hear this happy ending.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I just saw this for the first time too. Way to go Dawn! When I first started reading Cat Forum it was with sentimentalgirl who had little Maugli too. It was like watching a tv series. I tuned in to learn what to do and how they were doing each night! Great job dawn.

Are you going to adopt this kitty out to a family or keep it?


----------

